# Mac Book Aperture Program photo question



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay - I bought Daisy and Beau new car seats - and I took photos of them and got them into Aperture on my Mac book....but I don't see how to re-size them so I can post them here. Is anyone else using Aperture???? I googled my question and read about some "light table" to re-size, but I can't find it. I really need to get into the local Apple store and take some classes!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think you can Aperture is for non-destrutive editing and post-processing. You can print at different sizes right from the print dialogue, all non-destructively.
Iphoto however is the way I resize photos


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that. I do intend to take a few Apple classes.... but I can get around in most of the applications pretty well, so I've been slow to sign up for any classes....


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

mintchip said:


> I don't think you can Aperture is for non-destrutive editing and post-processing. You can print at different sizes right from the print dialogue, all non-destructively.
> Iphoto however is the way I resize photos


Can you tell me how you resize in iPhoto, because I have it an dI use a Nikon software to resize my pics?? I would really appreciate that, Thanks!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

it is easy to resize when you export using Iphoto, the photos that I export, I usually export them to a folder, like I mostly use Havanese or my Etsy folder  And there is a place on export where you can re-size it to sm/m/l OR custom size it, rename it (if you want) and there you have it, all perfectly sized in a folder 

I don't use aperture, I have Lightroom for Mac, but it is still a wee complex for me and the lightroom for dummies book is like 560794 pages, don't they have a speed read for dummies? lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Click on the photo you want to export,then export,maximum jpeg size,then on size go to custom,make it 700.Then away you go.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks All for the help. I resized them in iphoto using the export feature as suggested. I just posted on a new car seat (Tagalong on-seat pet booster car seat) and included pics of the assembly process and Daisy and Beau "lounging" in their car seats!


----------

